# Steam Sale voraus! Was ihr bei der Schnäppchen-Aktion unbedingt beachten müsst



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam Sale voraus! Was ihr bei der Schnäppchen-Aktion unbedingt beachten müsst* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam Sale voraus! Was ihr bei der Schnäppchen-Aktion unbedingt beachten müsst


----------



## stawacz (6. Juni 2015)

das einzige was mich eigentlich interessiert,is ori and the blind forrest und die banner saga.allerdings bezweifel ich das ori schon runtergesetzt wird :/


----------



## PcJuenger (6. Juni 2015)

*einzige


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juni 2015)

Schöne Sammlung von Ratschlägen. Vielleicht sollte man noch hinzufügen, dass man nie gelangweilt im Shop rumschauen sollte, da man sonst eventuell den größten Blödsinn kauft.


----------



## Aitaro (6. Juni 2015)

Tip: Trotzdem noch auf Seiten wie mmoga oder g2a schauen.. Meistens gibts die  Spiele da trotzdem noch günstiger


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. Juni 2015)

Aitaro schrieb:


> Tip: Trotzdem noch auf Seiten wie mmoga oder g2a schauen.. Meistens gibts die  Spiele da trotzdem noch günstiger



Ist richtig, für viele Spieler kommen die Key-Seller aber wohl aufgrund verschiedener Aspekte nicht mehr in Frage. Selten ist klar, woher die Keys stammen und wie viele davon mit gestohlenen Kreditkartendaten erworben wurden. Hinzu werden genau deshalb immer mal wieder Deaktivierungen vorgenommen, siehe Ubisofts groß angelegte Deaktivierungswelle vor einigen Wochen. Dank Käuferschutz kann man sich als Käufer zwar mehr oder weniger dagegen absichern und sein Geld von den Shops zurückfordern, aber insgesamt würde ich Shops wie G2A nur als bedingt vertrauenswürdig einstufen und habe deshalb auch nicht darauf hingewiesen. Besonders bei Indie-Titeln ist es schade, wenn man mit dem Kauf günstiger Keys über anonyme Drittanbieter nur Betrüger bereichert und nicht die Entwickler...


----------



## futuretrunks22 (6. Juni 2015)

Sehr sinnvoller und gleichzeitig unterhaltsamer Artikel 
Ich hab bei den letzten Rabattaktionen nur die Sammelkarten eingesteckt (durch die Community Votes). Mein Pile of Shame is eh schon gigantisch


----------



## Chronik (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe mal das endlich mal wieder JC2 im Sale sein wird! Außerdem brauch ich noch Tropico 5, RimWorld (falls Steam es endlich mal schafft mit dem Entwickler eine Verbindung aufzubauen), Space Colony HD, Age of Empires III, Toy Soldiers: Complete.
Oh und was ganz wichtig ich muss mir noch eine Guthaben-Karte von Steam kaufen entweder 20 oder 50 Euronen!

Der Tipp im 2 Absatz ist gut. Es ist mir nämlich als "Steam-Neuling" passiert, das ich mir Prison Architect im "Normalen" Sale (ich glaube 70% ) gekauft habe aber zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt (ca. 2-3 Tage) war der "reduzierte" Sale noch höher angesetzt (ich glaube 80 oder 90% ).
Aso da habe ich mir in den Arsch gebissen.


----------



## PhenomTaker (6. Juni 2015)

Chronik schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das endlich mal wieder JC2 im Sale sein wird! Außerdem brauch ich noch Tropico 5, RimWorld (falls Steam es endlich mal schafft mit dem Entwickler eine Verbindung aufzubauen)



Der Entwickler von RimWorld wird sein Spiel nicht allzubald auf Steam anbieten lassen. Aus mehreren Gründen. Vielleicht nach Fertigstellung, aber nicht in naher Zukunft. Wenn du also RimWorld spielen willst, wirst du es dir wohl via Paypal kaufen müssen.


----------



## Rayken (6. Juni 2015)

> Während besonders  Neulinge dem nächsten Tagesangebot hysterisch entgegen fiebern als  hätten sie eine Zeitmaschine ins Jahr 1976 entdeckt um Apple-Aktien zu  ersteigern....


 

Wer hätte nicht schon gerne eine Zeitmaschine, um die größte Suchmaschine in Loogle oder in meinem Fall Roogle umzubennen xd


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2015)

ich weiß gar nicht ob ich mir dieses Jahr was kaufen werde, hab letztes Jahr schon nur ganz wenig geholt (spontan fällt mir nur Witcher ein) außerdem komm soviel neues Zeug wieder dieses Jahr dass bei mir von der Priorität deutlich höher steht, besonders im Herbst.


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Juni 2015)

futuretrunks22 schrieb:


> Sehr sinnvoller und gleichzeitig unterhaltsamer Artikel
> Ich hab bei den letzten Rabattaktionen nur die Sammelkarten eingesteckt (durch die Community Votes). Mein Pile of Shame is eh schon gigantisch


Ich werd bei diesem Sale auch nur die Sammelkarten einstecken. Im Angebot sind doch jedesmal die gleichen Artikel von denen Ich sowieso schon die Spiele habe die mich wirklich interessieren. Und die ganzen Indie oder Pixelspiele interessieren mich sowieso nicht.


----------



## Girderia (6. Juni 2015)

wobei man nicht verschweigen sollte dass gog.com auch jeden tag derlei aktionen hat, die wechseln, soweit ich weiß, alle sieben tage.
mein witcher 1 hat mich z.B. 1,38 eu gekostet, witcher 2 war nicht viel teurer, hatte ich da aber schon.
zudem, ein großes plus gegenüber steam, sind alle dort erhältlichen spiele drm frei.
und man bekommt dort auch uralte spiele. die ersten teile von might & magic zum beispiel, oder stonekeep. good old games eben.


----------



## belakor602 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir vorgenommen nix zu kaufen. Habe dutzende Spiele die ich noch nicht mal angefasst habe. Wird langsam mal Zeit dass was ich schon habe zu zocken.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juni 2015)

Girderia schrieb:


> wobei man nicht verschweigen sollte dass gog.com auch jeden tag derlei aktionen hat



äh je ne is klar
und wozu? Wird auch nicht erwähnt das Steam zusätzliche Sales hat


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen nix zu kaufen.



Das ist auch mindestens zwei Mal im Jahr mein Vorsatz. Erfahrungsgemäß klappt das aber nur selten.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Habe dutzende Spiele die ich noch nicht mal angefasst habe. Wird langsam mal Zeit dass was ich schon habe zu zocken.



nicht nur du  mir gehts genauso


----------



## Denis10 (6. Juni 2015)

Dann kann ja jetzt die Pile of Shame vergrößert werden. Ich trau mich fast gar nicht zu sagen, dass da noch Bioshock 1-3 dabei sind.


----------



## Stormelve (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir diesmal auch vorgenommen nix zu kaufen, weil ich auch etwas knapp bei kasse bin...und trotzdem kenn ich mich *seufz*  Edit sagt: Neuer Benutzer? ...Klar...2011 is ja erst gestern gewesen -,->*


----------



## Straycatsfan (6. Juni 2015)

Same procedure as every year?

Die Blockbuster Rabatte sind dann der Standard Preis des freien Handels bei den offiziellen Händlern, bei neueren Spielen.

Bei Titeln älter als 3 Monate wird es die selben Angebote und Preise geben wie im Winter und im Sommer davor, und dem Winter davor usw. usf.

Mal Hand aufs Herz, wer, der länger als ein halbes Jahr bei Steam dabei ist wird da noch nervös?

Lass mal lieber grillen gehen.


----------



## Straycatsfan (6. Juni 2015)

) Vergessen zu abonnieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

Ganz drauf zu verzichten, das schafft man eh nicht, deshalb versuche ich es gar nicht. Besser ist es, sich ein Budget vorher festzulegen und wenn man das erreicht hat, dann zu sagen: So jetzt ist Schluß.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Juni 2015)

Stormelve schrieb:


> Ich hab mir diesmal auch vorgenommen nix zu kaufen, weil ich auch etwas knapp bei kasse bin...und trotzdem kenn ich mich *seufz*  Edit sagt: Neuer Benutzer? ...Klar...2011 is ja erst gestern gewesen -,->*


Bei 6 Beiträgen egal ob in 1 h oder in 20 Jahren bist Du für die Forensoftware "neu".


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vorgenommen nix zu kaufen. Habe  dutzende Spiele die ich noch nicht mal angefasst habe. Wird langsam mal  Zeit dass was ich schon habe zu zocken.



Ist normal auch das Vernünftigste. Manchmal denke ich mir auch: Kann die Spielebranche nicht mal 2-3 Jahre Pause machen? 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei 6 Beiträgen egal ob in 1 h oder in 20 Jahren bist Du für die Forensoftware "neu".



Ja, das ist richtig. Das geht rein nach den Beitragszahlen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Juni 2015)

Wenn der Steam Sale beginnt, wird sich niemand retten können 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL1fr9UWbiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## shaboo (6. Juni 2015)

Beim derzeit laufenden GOG-Sale wollte ich, mit Blick auf meinen POS, eigentlich auch nichts kaufen, aber bei Hotline Miami, Shadowrun: Dragonfall - Director's Cut und Expeditions: Conquistador für zusammen unter zehn Euro hat dann am Ende doch der Schnäppchenjäger gesiegt. Allerdings habe ich auf Steam deutlich weniger Bock als auf GOG, so dass ich ziemlich gute Chancen habe, dass der dortige Sale eher spurlos an mir vorüber ziehen wird ...


----------



## Orzhov (6. Juni 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wenn der Steam Sale beginnt, wird sich niemand retten können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gut das mein Humor schon lange abgwrackt genug ist um sowas genießen zu können.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (7. Juni 2015)

Mein Tipp an mich und alle: Erst mal checken, wie viele ungespielte Titel der vorherigen Sales man noch drauf hat, und erst mal die spielen. Der nächste Sale kommt bestimmt. Ich glaub ich hab noch 10 -20 offene Titel ... Was nutzen die Schnäppchen, wenn man se net spielt...
Also wenn ihr auch so tickt, überlegts gut


----------



## Aegon (7. Juni 2015)

Ich bin schon gespannt, das wird mein erster großer Summer Sale. 
Ich hoffe einfach, dass das Game of Thrones RPG kräftig reduziert wird, das war zuletzt 2013 im Angebot und ich seh's nicht wirklich ein, dafür 20 bzw. 30€ auszugeben.

Momentan sind ja Fallout 3 und NV im Angebot, wie stehen da die Chancen, dass die im Summer Sale auch noch mal drankommen? 40% auf die kompletten Editionen sind ja jetzt nicht gerade viel.


----------



## belakor602 (7. Juni 2015)

SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an mich und alle: Erst mal checken, wie viele ungespielte Titel der vorherigen Sales man noch drauf hat, und erst mal die spielen. Der nächste Sale kommt bestimmt. Ich glaub ich hab noch 10 -20 offene Titel ... Was nutzen die Schnäppchen, wenn man se net spielt...
> Also wenn ihr auch so tickt, überlegts gut



10-20? Da gehts wem gut . wenn man bei mir Gog, Humble Bundle und Steam zusammenzählt kommt man locker auf über 50. Und ich rechne die Spiele im Humble Bundle die ich nur so mit bekommen habe und mich nicht die Bohne interessieren gar nicht dazu!


----------



## Hordak1904 (7. Juni 2015)

Wir ticken doch alle so wie du....
hast ja Recht.,,,

Ich werd mich zusammen reißen


ach shit doch nicht, kaufen beim sale, ist ja auch WICHTIG, sonnst hab ich am Ende viel zu wenig Spiele, die ich gar nicht gespielt hab,
Das ja auch dann doof ne


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. Juni 2015)

Übern Sommer hab ich eh kaum Zeit, deswegen brauch ich mir keine Gedanken drüber machen und kaufe eh nix 

Wird zeit das Herbst wird :>


----------



## Orzhov (7. Juni 2015)

Ich habe aus bisherigen Sales genau 2 ungespielte Titel. Beide fallen aber in die Kategorie "Kram den ich aus langeweile gekauft habe.".


----------



## LOX-TT (7. Juni 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> 10-20? Da gehts wem gut . wenn man bei mir Gog, Humble Bundle und Steam zusammenzählt kommt man locker auf über 50. Und ich rechne die Spiele im Humble Bundle die ich nur so mit bekommen habe und mich nicht die Bohne interessieren gar nicht dazu!



bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall eine 3-stellige Zahl und zwar im etwas höheren Bereich  

allerdings insgesamt und nicht nur auf Sales bezogen


----------



## smutjesmooth (7. Juni 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt, das wird mein erster großer Summer Sale.
> Ich hoffe einfach, dass das Game of Thrones RPG kräftig reduziert wird, das war zuletzt 2013 im Angebot und ich seh's nicht wirklich ein, dafür 20 bzw. 30€ auszugeben.
> 
> Momentan sind ja Fallout 3 und NV im Angebot, wie stehen da die Chancen, dass die im Summer Sale auch noch mal drankommen? 40% auf die kompletten Editionen sind ja jetzt nicht gerade viel.


Die Fallout Spiele waren immer mit mindestens 75% in großen Sales mit vertreten. Das Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall sage Ich jetzt mal.Bethesda Spiele wie Fallout oder Elder Scrolls werden immer mit angeboten.


----------



## belakor602 (7. Juni 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall eine 3-stellige Zahl und zwar im etwas höheren Bereich
> 
> allerdings insgesamt und nicht nur auf Sales bezogen



Nir müssen uns echt mal zusammenreissen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> bei mir ist es auf jeden Fall eine 3-stellige Zahl und zwar im etwas höheren Bereich
> 
> allerdings insgesamt und nicht nur auf Sales bezogen



Das ist bei mir ähnlich


----------



## alu355 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mal grob die Halbwertszeit meines Rechenknechts überschlagen in Bezug auf die entsprechende noch ungenutzte Spieleliste. 
Da hat sich die Laufleistung (max. Details) der Kiste mehr als verdoppelt.
Zum Glück kommt Star Citizen, da bekommt der Schrauber in mir dann trotzdem noch sein Zucker.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. Juni 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir ähnlich



Maßlos untertrieben, die 4-stellige Zahl ist doch schon längst überschritten


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2015)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Maßlos untertrieben, die 4-stellige Zahl ist doch schon längst überschritten



Dafür gabs auf Steam das Abzeichen: "Bewahrer der Spielebranche."

Als das kam, da musste ich so lachen


----------



## SoulKeeper2k (10. Juni 2015)

Na dann werd ich mal schauen was ich so ergattern kann ^^ Das wird dann wohl das eine oder andere neue Let's Play geben ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2015)

Um wie viel Uhr MET beginnt für gewöhnlich der Sale? Man möchte ja vor freudiger Spannung die Stunden zählen... [emoji6]


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

19 uhr





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tRxcSNaVCPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stawacz (11. Juni 2015)

hey sollte nich heute der sale starten`? O.o


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2015)

stawacz schrieb:


> hey sollte nich heute der sale starten`? O.o


Wie oben schon steht: "Heute" = "um 19:00"


----------



## stawacz (11. Juni 2015)

ah danke


----------



## Elektrostuhl (11. Juni 2015)

Ein Bild sagt bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2015)

Dann gibt's auch noch das Argument "Das Spiel ist mir X Euro wert und ich hol mir das zu dem Preis, auch wenn das noch billiger werden würde, denn ich will den Entwickler unterstützen"


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann gibt's auch noch das Argument "Das Spiel ist mir X Euro wert und ich hol mir das zu dem Preis, auch wenn das noch billiger werden würde, denn ich will den Entwickler unterstützen"



ja, wobei bei so einem Spiel wie z.B. GTA5, was zwar jetzt garantiert nicht im Sale ist, muss man jetzt auch nicht mehr die Entwickler unterstützen, ich glaube da verdienen die genug Geld
Aber ja, bei so ein Spiel von einem sehr kleinen Indieteam kann man schon so Ausnahme machen


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2015)

indiegames sollte man, was ja oftmals möglich ist, im idealfall direkt auf der herstellerwebseite kaufen.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> indiegames sollte man, was ja oftmals möglich ist, im idealfall direkt auf der herstellerwebseite kaufen.



sicher, wobei ich aber auch so den SCS-Blog herran ziehen muss (was nebenbei so ein Indiestudio ist wo ich Sachen außerhalb des Sales kaufe) die über so Vorteile von Steam gesprochen haben (der zweite Absatz)

SCS Software's blog: Non-Steam version of ETS2 stays around


----------



## springenderBusch (11. Juni 2015)

SoulKeeper2k schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mal schauen was ich so ergattern kann ^^ Das wird dann wohl das eine oder andere neue Let's Play geben ^^



Viel Erfolg mit deinem Kanal.....


----------

